# Error to install Opera



## marcelohsp (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm using FreeBSD 9.0 i386.

The error:
	
	



```
configure: Package gstreamer-check-0.10 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gstreamer-check-0.10.pc'
to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
Package 'gstreamer-check-0.10', required by 'world', not found
configure: no gstreamer-check-0.10 >= 0.10.36 (GStreamer Check unittest Library) found
checking for GST_CONTROLLER... yes
checking for GST_PLUGINS_BASE... no
configure: Package dependency requirement 'gstreamer-plugins-base-0.10 >= 0.10.36' could not be satisfied.
Package 'gstreamer-plugins-base-0.10' has version '0.10.35', required version is '>= 0.10.36'
configure: error: no gstreamer-plugins-base-0.10 >= 0.10.36 (GStreamer Base Plugins) found
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to multimedia@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach
the
"/usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins-vp8/work/gst-plugins-bad-0.10.23/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. a /usr/sbin/pkg_info -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer-plugins-vp8.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/opera.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/opera.
```


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 17, 2013)

The build error message indicates how to proceed in this case. Upgrade multimedia/gstreamer-plugins to latest version to build Opera browser.

Add this line to /etc/csh.cshrc to set PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable:

```
setenv PKG_CONFIG_PATH /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig
```


----------



## marcelohsp (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks man


----------

